# Wenas BBQ Flats



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Over the past weekend we made our way to the Wenas BBQ Flats campground on the eastern side of the Cascades, in Washington state. Along with a few hundred other people! The Tahoma and Pierce Co. BCHW chapters had rides on and of course there were more horse folks just out enjoying the area. The company, weather, and riding were all just tremendous. I got a special kick out of the number of people that had heard of “the TrailMeister”. It made me very glad to hear that the website is useful to my fellow horse folk. It was a pleasure to meet everyone that commented on the website, thank you all very much.









And on to the horse camp and trail info…
Wenas has a multitude of gravel roads, some active, many abandoned or decommissioned and a few trails as well. The open pine forest and grassy areas are very conducive to cross country travel as well as being simply beautiful. The vistas from the ridges overlooking the Wenas Valley are tremendous with views of Mts Rainier and Adams possible. 
We’re looking forward very much to returning here!
Of course, more information on the Wenas BBQ Flats area can be found HERE including pictures, driving directions, a printable area map, and a trail video (including accompaniment by Mr. J Cash:lol:)


----------

